# 3g-dialer



## alie (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi guys!

Is there any way to connect to the Internet from 3G/HSDPA modem? If yes, is there any tutorial/documentation how to connect my 3G/HSDPA(NOKIA) with FreeBSD ?


----------



## aragon (Sep 5, 2009)

Depends entirely on the modem.  My Nokia E51 is trivially easy.  Just load umodem(4), plug in to USB, and setup ppp(8) to use the the nokia's tty device.

I think all modems that are supported will work in a similar fashion, or not at all.  What Nokia do you have?


----------



## lme@ (Sep 9, 2009)

For a nokia phone you probably need this patch first:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=usb/128485


----------

